# Trophy Blend is now excepting Apps. for Youth staff Shooters



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

To all you young hunters out their, 

Trophy Blend Scent Company is now excepting Applications for youth Staff shooters to represent the company in a professional and courteous manner, If any youth hunters are interested please go to www.trophyblend.com  check out the web site, and send us an App. via email and we will go over it and let you know as soon as we can. and remember all pics and short stories are encouraged. Also [COLOR="Red[B]"]" It's their inviornment BLEND IN "[/[/B]COLOR]

Thank You,
Mark Mason.
President/CEO
www.trophyblend.com


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

how old do i have to be?????


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

I have no age restictions, All kids are important to Trophy Blend

Thanks
Mark Mason


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

What do we need to put for an application? An essay of some sort? How long will you be accepting applications? Thanks. I took a look at your products, definately peaked my interests.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*apps?*

What are you looking for exactly? What would being a staff shooter for this company consist of?


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

I would like to see a nice story about who you are and what kind of hunting you have done, I know being young hunters you more than likley are not going to have a bunch of kills under your belt, and that's OK.

I am really looking for some young hunters the apprecate the outdoors, and would like to be sponsored by a new upcoming scent company, I'm not one of those companies the request the world from someone, I just think that with the help of all you young hunters that just maybe together we can make a differance if the hunting world?

I would like to see all my young hunters being respectfull to other sportsmen, and helpfull as well, if another young shooter needs help? let's help him, if some is have troubles, try to lead them. This all easy to do, and it will make you feel better as a person.

Best of luck,
Mark Mason.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

deerburner said:


> how old do i have to be?????



More than likely old enough to be able to hunt... :thumbs_up


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sent in my app!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

App. sent.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Mark and Austin, Thanks again!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*sponcers*

hey i want to be sponcer but i dont no how to find what to email to....so what is ur email adress?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

carbon_kid said:


> hey i want to be sponcer but i dont no how to find what to email to....so what is ur email adress?


His email is [email protected]


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I just sent him an email. Hopefully I find out soon


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sent him my app. very excited!!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Sent my application. I accidentally hit send before i was done so its in 2 parts. I hope it is not a problem


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*sponcers*

sent in 3 days ago.....no reply


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

How long did it take him to get back to you...


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

wasnt even a day and he got back to me. I think all of the positions are filled.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Mark is it true ??? are all the positions filled


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Application sent. Are all the positions filled? I hope not I was really looking forward to maybe get on. Thanks for the opportunity though.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I sent an email on Thursday, still haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

OK young ones here is the deal I would like all of my staff shooters to send me a PM and title it TB Shooter, and for all the other kids that have not herd from me, I would like you to send me a PM Title it WAITING!! OK

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

I hope there not all filled...my daughter just sent her application in:thumbs_up

Mikie


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

looking forward to working with you this year.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

PM sent way earlier. Still looking for a PM or email.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey guys I am sure Mr. Mason is way busy he runs a company if he doesn't get back to you right away its fine. I am extremely excited like all of you but I am giving him some time:smile:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Hey guys I am sure Mr. Mason is way busy he runs a company if he doesn't get back to you right away its fine. I am extremely excited like all of you but I am giving him some time:smile:



oh yea he said hes swaped


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

PM & email sent a while ago.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yes he got back to me and said i was on!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

8pt~bowhunter said:


> PM & email sent a while ago.


Did you receive any of my messages?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

my daughter got the nod last night...she is pumped..:teeth:

Mikie


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you for picking me. :smile:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I accidentally hit send 5 times when i sent Mr. Mason my email. I think that negated my chance.


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

Is there anything I need to do for you to get this started?

thanks
Chelsey


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

sent you an email today


----------

